# bona fide & tax home



## sdknet78 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi,

I am US citizen living in libya since 1978 with my family and parent, working since 2010 years & holding libyan citizenship as well.
I've really searched online for information regarding the questions below on the 2555 EZ form and haven't been able to find any answers.

Enter the date your bona fide residence began...?

List your tax home(s) during 2014 and date(s) established..?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've been away for the weekend (without wifi - what a treat!) so have only gotten around to moving your post into a thread of its own.

If you've been living in Libya since 1978, then that is the date I'd give for when my bona fide residence began. If you're using a tax prep program, it may insist on a complete date, so I'd just pick a date - whether it's your birthday or just an arbitrary date like Jan 1 or July 1. They're really only interested in the year since it's so long ago.

Tax home is, I guess, Libya, and date established is the same date you gave for the bona fide residence beginning.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## sdknet78 (Apr 12, 2015)

thanks a lot Bev


----------

